
Superpedestrian Raises $20M for Its Fleet of Self-Maintaining E-Scooters - ilamont
https://www.americaninno.com/boston/funding-boston/superpedestrian-raises-20-million-for-its-fleet-of-self-maintaining-e-scooters/
======
algaeontoast
Their one problem is people absolutely hated when Bird launched in Cambridge
Ma.

